# New Video- Working With Carbon Steel Knives



## JBroida (Dec 10, 2012)

New Video- Working with Carbon Steel Knives

Hope you guys like it.

[video=youtube;tza5pymb5yg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tza5pymb5yg[/video]


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 10, 2012)

This is a great video. I didn't learn anything new, personally, but you have a great presentation voice and calm...I watched the whole video. Thanks man.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Dec 10, 2012)

I enjoyed it too. Lots of common sense, and so more of a review than a lesson, though I hadn't thought of the wet towel placement (great for my tiny cookspace). Yeah, I'm sure that with his shop Jon gets lots of practice informing and instructing, but still he has his own great ability to deliver. The emerging video-poet of the knife world.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 10, 2012)

Nicely done, Jon.

I like the camera setup on this one (back a little further from the action).


----------



## JBroida (Dec 10, 2012)

i still have some work to do on lighting, focus, and depth of field, but thanks


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 10, 2012)

Very useful information in this video, thanks for posting.

Cheers, Julian


----------

